# Pulling fur



## Hooligan Farm (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it a bad sign that my doe pulled fur a week early?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. She could be ending a false pregnancy; does often don't go a full 31 days when they are doing one of those. Or, she could be just getting a head start on her nest. I have had does that  would start fur pulling as much as 10 days before their due date, and produce a nice litter.


----------



## CritterCatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

I have 1 NZW Doe and she pulls her fur 7-9 days before delivery evertime...so i would think it should be ok....
CC


----------

